

I guess they deserve it, huh (about Twitter mobbing) - yummyfajitas
http://fredrikdeboer.com/2015/08/14/everybody-or-nobody/

======
ChuckMcM
Of course the reason there is cruelty is because there are people who feel
helpless, and by being cruel they can feel empowered and that, for a while,
changes how they feel about themselves until they find another opportunity to
be cruel. Eventually they become bullies or trolls or what ever the current
colloquialism is for people who behave that way.

And this is where the Internet loses something. Everyone can yell just as
loudly as everyone else. And so even when it is full of 99.99% of caring and
loving people the million or so hard core trolls can wreak their havoc without
any of that spilling back on them. And feeling invulnerable is important to
enabling their willingness to speak out.

